# aep campsites open?



## nicksta500 (Jun 5, 2010)

My friends and I are planning a trip down to sep this weekend, I was just wondering if anyone knew if campsite c was open/closed. I'm not even sure if they close it down in the winter, but it would be nice to know before we got down there. 
Thanks, Nick


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

I am 99% sure that C is closed. I drove past it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

H is the only one open right now.


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

Maple Grove is also open..campsite C doesnt open til the first of april


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a big fan of campsite H. Found a lot of good ponds in that area off the beaten path but still not real far from the campsite.


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone know the exact date they will start opening the rest of the campsites? Was thinking about heading down for a couple of days monday after work.


----------



## deadrabbit (Sep 15, 2011)

April is what I read on the gate at campsite k on saturday

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok thanks. K is one of my favorites hopefully they open them the first.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Campsite C is open now. Still waiting to on K

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Anyone know if there is any of the slabs available at any of the campsites yet? Hoping to make it up for an overnight stay with my son during his spring break. Thanks


----------

